# Paranormal State



## RAXL

God, I'm slacking here. 

Anyways, since PS has already been brought up in the GHI thread, I thought that Ryan and his crew should get their own.

What are your thoughts on this show?

I like Ryan, he seems to be genuine. 
Their psychic seems to be on the mark as well.
I like the dark haired girl quite a bit, but that's another matter entirely.

I don't care for Elaine Warren's invovlment in damn near every episode though. I don't buy Amityville, so, the Warren's were never that impressive to me.

Did any one see the "ancient Indian burial ground" show? That was a pretty trippy evp, out in the woods.


----------



## skeletonowl

What channel is this on? It can't be as bad as "Most Haunted"


----------



## RAXL

It's on A&E, Monday's at 10:00 pm.
It's no where near as absurd as Most Haunted.


----------



## Death's Door

RAXL said:


> Anyways, since PS has already been brought up in the GHI thread, I thought that Ryan and his crew should get their own.
> 
> What are your thoughts on this show?
> 
> I don't care for Elaine Warren's invovlment in damn near every episode though. I don't buy Amityville, so, the Warren's were never that impressive to me.


You're right about them getting their own thread. I just started watching it and like the way they investigate and follow through with the investigation.

As soon I heard I saw Elaine Warren participating in a some of the investigations, I thought of you right away.

I actually like the show because they investigate the place a bit more than Ghost Hunters does. They seem they spend a couple of days investigating instead of a couple of hours. I'm also glad they do a follow up with the families/individuals involved.


----------



## RAXL

Ah, the Warren's. 
This is gonna sound incredibly cruel, just so you know ahead of time......

I wonder if Elaine talks more to Ed now that he's dead than when he was alive?

Sorry.

No, not really.


As far as time at location goes, I saw Jay and Grant at Dragon-Con, and they said that for non-tv cases they spend several days running the investigation. He said there are episodes they spent more than one night at, but it all gets cut in editing, and the producers make them wear similar clothes each night.


----------



## Death's Door

Alright, that makes sense then about the investigations. 

I do understand your love for the Warrens. In fact, when I watch the show and they bring her in to assist, I find myself smiling and thinking about you and how many times you probably roll your eyes at the tv. 

If I am correct and I think we talked about this before, didn't the Warrens have a son/daughter that also was a paranormal investigator. If so, is he/she just like the parents or more on their own with the paranormal investigations. I'm surprised if this is the case, why wouldn't PS use their services instead. Is it just because the Warrens are more renowned in their field?


----------



## RAXL

I don't know about kids, but their nephew, John Zaffis, is actually a pretty credible paranormal researcher.

He's been on GH once or twice, and actually runs a paranormal museum in Conneticut.
How cool is that! I picture it like the antique store from the wretched Friday the 13th: The series. But more interesting.

He's not quite so much the "demons are speaking to me, must write a book about them" type that the Warrens are.


----------



## jimmyzdc

Glad to see there are others talking about this show. I love PS! I came upon it by accident while channel surfing. Now its on my TiVo and I can't wait to see it every week. I really do like the way they investigate and seem to genuinely care about the families involved. I whatch GHI but imo PS is way better.

RAXL -- If by the dark haired girl you are talking about Katrina...ya I feel the same way...something about her is soo hot! LOL...


----------



## IshWitch

I've seen a couple of episodes and have really enjoyed it. I like the way they investigate the situations using many different aspects. Much more personalized if you ask me.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Okay, stupid question. Is this the show from Penn State?


----------



## Night Owl

Yeah, Ickie... it's the show that's on A&E. Have you seen it yet?


----------



## RAXL

Went to a comic-con a couple of weeks ago, and the PRS crew was there.

Katrina is even hotter in real life, by the way.:googly:

It was a pretty fun panel that they hosted.
I'm trying to think if they said anything really earth shaking. 

Oh, they hope to do an hour long show next season, and all but one of them have now graduated from school.

And, Katrina is hot.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

So, what are you saying about Katrina? LOL

Yepper. My wife and I like that show a lot. Mainly because they don't try to make it bigger than life hollywood style, like an unnamed british haunt show that is filmed regularly in the dark.

At least with the Penn State crew, they try to logically reason their way through things and if it may not be a haunting, but psychological, they'll suggest such a thing.


----------



## DeathTouch

I might be thinking of the wrong show but the show seems fake. Is this the one where they are young college students? And he is always doing a comentary as the show is going. If that is the one, it just sounds fake. Just maybe how it is produced. But I do find myself watching it more.


----------



## Death's Door

Paranormal State is the show that has the colleget students investigating the activity. After watching it this year, some of the families they have visited I think had some issues that were not paranomal - more mental not paranomal. However, I do like how they update at the end of the show whether or not any paranormal activity is still taking place.


----------



## Bethene

I like it too, my son told me about it, and have tried watching it , don't always catch it, but do try. I did see the one on the indain burial ground, it was a good one, there were two things going on there, in the house and in the woods, the stuff in the woods was really creepy, and didn't totally stop , when they checked back with the people, they said the house stuff stpped, but they still heard things in the woods. Anyone see the one where alot of dogs had been hit by cars in the same spot? The second floor of the house , the owners dog would not go up there for anything, (sorry, the woman from Amnity was on it) After they "cleansed" the house, the dog was fine with the up stairs. The fact that the dog reacted like that made me thning it was real Anyway, I like the show


----------



## jimmyzdc

Yup that dog episode was kinda creepy. Kinda crazy how like every previous owner had their dog run randomly into the street and hit by a car. I think one of the other episodes that kinda creeped me out was the on about the family that had the demon harrasing them. The would never say the demons name or would bleep it out. Also , it was kinda of interesting that Ryan has some sort of history with the demon but they never explored what had happened to him in the past. This is a great show! I think a lot more believable than GHI...ekkk I don't really like that show at all.

I really hope they do 1 Hour episodes next season...that would rock! Also there wasn't a new episode this week...is the season already over?

And yes one more time Katrina is hot...damn your lucky you met her RAXL!


----------



## RAXL

Oh,oh, that reminds me, Ryan and the Demon.
He said at the con that the demon actually popped up in another investigation that they taped, but he had production edit out pretty much every reference to it. He said that he believes it's a real thing, but he's not gonna give it any more press than it already has.


----------



## Bethene

That is creepy, I agree with Ryan, some things are real and better left alone. I am a Christian, and believe in angels and therefore, fallen angels, AKA, demons. What I like about the show is that they invoke the name of Christ to get rid of these things.
I think hour long shows would be good they could get into the occurances in more detail!


----------



## grim reaper

you guys get most haunted ? "shudders" that programs mostly a farce ! lol just my 2 cents


----------



## Death's Door

grim reaper said:


> you guys get most haunted ? "shudders" that programs mostly a farce ! lol just my 2 cents


I definitely agree with you Grim. I tried watching that show and just had to turn it off. This is soo much skeptism in this world regarding the paranomal and haunts that that show just magnifies the "fakeness" in my opinion.


----------



## Aelwyn

DeathTouch said:


> I might be thinking of the wrong show but the show seems fake. Is this the one where they are young college students? And he is always doing a comentary as the show is going. If that is the one, it just sounds fake. Just maybe how it is produced. But I do find myself watching it more.


It's totally faked. I'm sorry, I don't buy a "demon" following that kid around (Ryan) his entire life. I don't buy a college kid being from a "long line of Pagans" and actually performing the LBRP on television (not to mention she did it wrong). And why is it always trailor trash that are plagued by Demons?

Oh--and Ryan's claims to have been called into exorcism cases by the Catholic Church is patently false.

I personally don't believe in demons, so I have issues with these claims.


----------



## RAXL

New episodes are back.

As is Loranne Warren.


----------

